# richardson ground squirrels or prairie dogs



## misty92 (Oct 10, 2015)

Is there a massive difference between these guys? The prairie dogs seem much bigger. What do people generally house them in? Can you house them in pairs? Or do they need to be in larger groups? I dont have an enclosure suitable i know that, so il be starting from scratch!


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

I suggest you join the black tailed prairie dogs group on facebook. That is were all the prairie dog keepers hang out.

Prairie dogs are far more demanding than RGS, but will become much tamer. Prairie dogs should be kept indoors in the UK as the climate is to humid for them to remain outdoors all the time. They require a big cage and lots of exercise outside the cage. They also need lots of human attention and cuddles.


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

Belfast and Chester zoos have both had colonies of Prairie Dogs living outside for years


----------



## aardvark28 (Oct 10, 2013)

Fully agree with DAZWIDD. There are a plethora of examples where outside colonies are maintained very successfully over many years in the UK. In such a set-up they can be kept appropriately i.e. in groups where their behavioural and social needs can be best catered for and with plenty of natural grazing opportunities.


----------

